# Smash Four.



## Rockman! (Jul 27, 2009)

Join the Smash Four Alliance today.

http://s1.zetaboards.com/Smash_Four/index/

Thank you for your time.

Please base your name off a Smash Bros. character or a character you want in Smash.

EX: Pit, Snake, Luigi.
Make sure you have numbers next to your name too like "Pit#1" or "Snake#1"


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 27, 2009)

If you join, please PM me on the site or post here.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 27, 2009)

Joined


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Joined


Thanks.

Stay active and tell others about Smash Four.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 27, 2009)

Will do.

I'll also make a banner and some support stuff for us.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Will do.
> 
> I'll also make a banner and some support stuff for us.


I'm gonna make a sig icon for the site.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 27, 2009)

Wouldn't hurt to make extras


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 27, 2009)

Seriously guys.
We need members.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 29, 2009)

*cough*
oops.


----------



## Numner (Jul 29, 2009)

Aren't you not suppose to bump advertisements


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 29, 2009)

@Numner:

*shrugs*

Whoops ... sorry about the bump ... I need to read before I act ...

Sorry Darth. Won't happen again.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 30, 2009)

*registered*


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 30, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> *registered*


*hugs*


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 30, 2009)

*hugs back* I'm your 10th member.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 30, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> *hugs back* I'm your 10th member.


w0000t.

Now if only we could get a lot more ...


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 4, 2009)

Bumpity bump bump.  

I'm one of the Higher Authority. Woot.


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 4, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Bumpity bump bump.
> 
> I'm one of the Higher Authority. Woot.


lol bump.

We need an expert on Themes.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 4, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Bumpity bump bump.
> 
> I'm one of the Higher Authority. Woot.


... You do realize it's against the rules to bump and advertisement unless it's been a month?


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 4, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not her topic so it doesn't count.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 5, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? My apologies to hatsumiku.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 5, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh? Oh, it's kay. X3


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 5, 2009)

I might join....I don't know....


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I might join....I don't know....


Come on, it needs more members. lol.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, we need more members.

Right now we have.... 16. XD


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 5, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Yeah, we need more members.
> 
> Right now we have.... 16. XD


Yeah.

My dream is to make this forum popular.


----------



## Cyber85 (Aug 5, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok, I joined.


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 5, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously.
I'm not lying.


----------



## Cyber85 (Aug 5, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehh i might join.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, but the most active topic right now is our personal RPG. o_o


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 5, 2009)

What's Ness' on TBT name?


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 5, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Yeah, but the most active topic right now is our personal RPG. o_o


Shhhhhhh.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> What's Ness' on TBT name?


He rather keeps it a secret if you know what I mean  .


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 5, 2009)

*cough* *cough*


----------



## Ivysaur (Aug 10, 2009)

Joined. And also, you dont need themes anymore. 3 is fine. Just get whoever is making those to continue. XD


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 10, 2009)

Ivysaur said:
			
		

> Joined. And also, you dont need themes anymore. 3 is fine. Just get whoever is making those to continue. XD


Lol, He's making a Wii theme as well.  I don't like Dark Smash, so I think if rockman decides we should just delete it.


----------



## Zex (Aug 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Ivysaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think dark smash is one of our best themes. 

*hides in corner*


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 17, 2009)

I love all of the themes.

I just wants my Wii Theme and a Pokemon Theme.

:>


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 17, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My friend Rin says it seems dark and depressing to her. xD


----------



## Zex (Aug 17, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I love all of the themes.
> 
> I just wants my Wii Theme and a Pokemon Theme.
> 
> :>


Pokemon theme? I was NEVER INFORMED OF THIS!

*gets to work*


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 17, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES POKEMON.

WIFI PLAZA THEMED.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 17, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD

I would like a Pokemon theme too. It should be bright like the Luigi theme. Then I'll be happy. x3


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 17, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WIFI PLAZA.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 17, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, yea, whatever.


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 17, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATEVS YOURSELF MA'AM.
PICKLESAUZ.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 17, 2009)

/dying forum


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 17, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you hyper or somethin?


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 17, 2009)

I R HYPA.

2BACON:
SHUTZ ITZ.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 17, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I R HYPA.
> 
> 2BACON:
> SHUTZ ITZ.


NO! I not staff anymore. I'll beloudifIwant2.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 17, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I R HYPA.
> 
> 2BACON:
> SHUTZ ITZ.


Then I don't wanna IM you right now then. X3


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 17, 2009)

noucalmitzdownmisterpeanutbuttercat.

LOL, Miku.
I'm fine.

XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 17, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> noucalmitzdownmisterpeanutbuttercat.
> 
> LOL, Miku.
> I'm fine.
> ...


I snipe you with big gun.


----------



## Zex (Aug 17, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> /dying forum


Nah. Just slow spots. DW hit them while it was growing also. YEA BB, WHAT NOW.


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 17, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HIT YOU WITH 1,000,000 DOLLAR BULLET.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 17, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be talking mr. dirty little secret... >


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 17, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> noucalmitzdownmisterpeanutbuttercat.
> 
> LOL, Miku.
> I'm fine.
> ...


Then go on AIM then. xD


----------



## Zex (Aug 17, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :O 

*hides in corner* 

GET AWAY!  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 17, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't.

No meebo allowed at the Y.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 17, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never! I will spread it on tbt that you are really s-

don't push me...


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 17, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awws, right now my mom ain't paying attention to me so I can chat with you nao. D:

Oh well.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 17, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but not me

-_-

Good day, ma'am!


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll join urs if you join mine. :|


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 17, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> I'll join urs if you join mine. :|


IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## Zex (Aug 17, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rorato74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Miku go join! 

*pushed miku*


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 17, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a clone, my friend.

*kicks Zexion in*

P.S. I also know your secret. Muahahaha.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 17, 2009)

I kind of do agree that site is mildly becoming dead. But some sites have their ups and downs moments.


----------



## Zex (Aug 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I kind of do agree that site is mildly becoming dead. But some sites have their ups and downs moments.


I think it will live. We just need to get new posts going constantly.


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 17, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for thinkin' positive Zexion!

=D


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 17, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus Smash Four's affiliate is also on Route 390. =D So we might get new members.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 17, 2009)

I made a crapload of support stuff.


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 17, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I made a crapload of support stuff.


=DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 17, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 5, 2009)

It's been a month.

Last post was in August.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 5, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> It's been a month.
> 
> Last post was in August.


Never give up! Trust your instincts!

You need to be active if you want a forum to be alive.

You can't just expect it to run itself.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 6, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I am active all the time.

I just ... never see anyone else on.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 8, 2009)

Your staff only came for a week then went MIA, and most of them are your friends. You have to pick people up for the job, not just your best buddy or something ;c


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 25, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Your staff only came for a week then went MIA, and most of them are your friends. You have to pick people up for the job, not just your best buddy or something ;c


LATE.

Gawd, i know.
I just wanna keep this forum living.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 25, 2009)

Then don't advertise on only TBT.

B]~solid.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 25, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Then don't advertise on only TBT.
> 
> B]~solid.


Yeahyeah I knows.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 9, 2009)

Bump.

Uh ... 

Uh oh, Travis is going to eat me.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 15, 2009)

Okay, that last post wasn't really a "bump" it was an indication that I was coming back on Oct. 9th.

Guys, we need more members and I've been advertising on other sites.

Please check out the site.


----------



## Micah (Oct 15, 2009)

Joined.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 17, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Joined.


Well, I'm two days late.

Thanks for joining. :>


----------



## Elliot (Oct 17, 2009)

I think i joined.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 17, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> I think i joined.


You think?


----------



## Elliot (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh i did, Made an introduction, no one answered >_<


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 17, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Oh i did, Made an introduction, no one answered >_<


That's probably because we're in need of more members


----------



## Zex (Oct 17, 2009)

Well well. This place seems to be back up and running, finally. Whenever I get on there is at least 1 other member on.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 17, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Well well. This place seems to be back up and running, finally. Whenever I get on there is at least 1 other member on.


If only we could turn that 1 into a 2 ... or maybe even a 3.


----------



## Zex (Oct 17, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 17, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be cool.


----------



## Zex (Oct 18, 2009)

2 Members away from 50! Come on people!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 18, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> 2 Members away from 50! Come on people!


We'll have a 50th member surprise!

Probably a new theme.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 18, 2009)

See, now I could make an advert for you, but it'd cost you...


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> See, now I could make an advert for you, but it'd cost you...


How much?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 18, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take your bells and add about 600...

jk, I'd say about 1000, depending on the quality...


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll pay top price.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll pay you, will you do it?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 18, 2009)

*gasp*

Zex.

We got 51 members.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice jobs on the 51 members guys  .  I feel like making banners for each skin, also I think I wanna use my metroid signature as the Red Pulse Banner, but add text to it for that to happen.  Thoughts on this?


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, new banners would be great.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 18, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Nice jobs on the 51 members guys  .  I feel like making banners for each skin, also I think I wanna use my metroid signature as the Red Pulse Banner, but add text to it for that to happen.  Thoughts on this?


I just made new banners and few days ago, but I'd like to see yours

Now we should get Alfred to make that ad


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 18, 2009)

Wait, how do you know my name? >.>

I could do it. I'll start tomorrow... I need details though...


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 18, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, I'll go render some SSBB pics, also can I make a default avatar set of BIS characters?  .  I'll do some default avatars of Smash Characters though  .


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Wait, how do you know my name? >.>
> 
> I could do it. I'll start tomorrow... I need details though...


From our old rpg days ...

Zex could give you the details.
I'll send you your 1000 TBT bells.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 18, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, go ahead.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 18, 2009)

Again, I need details on the video and what you want in it.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Again, I need details on the video and what you want in it.


Alright, I'll give you the details now.

- Show the forum, various skins and talk about the forum
- Show characters Megaman (From Starforce 3), Miku Hatsune and Zexion in order.
- Characters should have their own personal intros.
- Show Ness from Earthbound after main 3.
- Add whatever you want after this. Whatever you feel is appealing


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 18, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll do that.
Tomorrow.
After school.
Cause I want to play Metroid.
Prime 2.
The Echoes.
On the Wii.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay.
Have.
Fun.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 18, 2009)

Thoughts on the Red Pulse Banner?


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 18, 2009)

Link's Banner added!


----------



## Zex (Oct 18, 2009)

Banners are great! And yay for 51 members! *pops cap on vodka or whatever it is*


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 19, 2009)

Watch out guys, the forum will probably be booming once Al makes that ad.


----------



## Zex (Oct 19, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Watch out guys, the forum will probably be booming once Al makes that ad.


Is it a youtube ad?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 19, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is.


----------



## Josh (Oct 19, 2009)

I've joined before and im going to check it out again. Im in the mood for some brawling..


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 19, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> I've joined before and im going to check it out again. Im in the mood for some brawling..


Smash Four is you're place to be for Brawling.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks intresting very intresting


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 19, 2009)

Metal_Sonic007 said:
			
		

> Looks intresting very intresting


Thanks for the interest.

If you join your name should totally be "Metal Sonic."


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 19, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rocky, I need you to send me the screen shots of the forum in the skins via PM. I'm not gonna screen shot cause the screen shot program I have freezes my computer.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alrighty, I'll do it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 19, 2009)

Link's in ad:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=990-u_vFwig


----------



## Zex (Nov 6, 2009)

Almost alive. Almost.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank the lord for Zexion.
I couldn't bump this myself because the last post was under 30 days.

http://s1.zetaboards.com/Smash_Four?topic=2489801/1/


----------



## Zex (Nov 13, 2009)

A note to everyone -

Now would be a great time to join. We are still young enough that we can change the forum around a bit to your liking, but experience enough that it is not a group of noobs attempting to run a board.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 13, 2009)

I got brawl,
I usually use:
Ike, Samus, Kirby and Snake/Wolf


----------



## Zex (Nov 13, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> I got brawl,
> I usually use:
> Ike, Samus, Kirby and Snake/Wolf


Uh.

Ok?

Ohh. A combination on Snake and Wolf, that must look interesting.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> I got brawl,
> I usually use:
> Ike, Samus, Kirby and Snake/Wolf


YOU ARE GOD.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

Title change.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 13, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i RARELY
*Repeat*
RARELY loose with Ike


----------



## Zex (Nov 13, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU MUST BE REALLY GOOD!

NOW JOIN THE FORUM! 

<small><small>lol.</small></small>


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

I promise a free ice cream sandwich will be yours.


----------



## Zex (Nov 13, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I promise a free ice cream sandwich will be yours.


Hear that?

FREE ICE-CREAM SANDWICH!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 13, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good?
I was an Ex-National Champion, i lost the title coz i missed the last tourney.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'LL BE NEXT TO YOUR NAME LIKE THAT TROPHY THAT'S NEXT TO TRAVISTOUCHDOWN'S.

<small><small>Zex, how do we do that?</small></small>


----------



## Zex (Nov 13, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa. Never noticed that until you pointed it out.

But anyways..
<small><small>
*looks at Miku*</small></small>


----------



## Zex (Nov 13, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY GOD! YOU ARE AMAZING! NOW JOIN THE FORUM! <small>please</small>


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

We have to ask one of the staff members how they did that shi-.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 13, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry....


----------



## Zex (Nov 14, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For what? lol.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think i should join ANOTHER forum


----------



## Zex (Nov 14, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont you want the ice-cream?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, nice lie ya got there, can I borrow it?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e_e LIE?!?!?!?!
Jeez..... american Hospitality at its highest huh?!


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.

But I HIGHLY doubt you were a national champion once.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was, UK national Champ,
I DID miss the last torney due to me being in Germany Tyvm,


----------



## Zex (Nov 14, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should test your skills with some people at S4!


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

I've played Pyro, hes good but not the best. I've beaten him before and i doubt he was "Ex-National Champion". Anyways i've forgotten about S4, im going to brawl on there..


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

That free ice cream sandwich deal lasts until November 23rd.


----------



## Zex (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Rockman, 

Its working.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Hey Rockman,
> 
> Its working.


What's working?


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

Can you change my name to Diddy Kong please?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Can you change my name to Diddy Kong please?


Yes.


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

Come on, I want at least 10 active members on at once.


----------



## Zex (Nov 14, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Come on, I want at least 10 active members on at once.


Yeah!

And if anyone knows how to make a forum have "New Posts" like we have here at TBT, please PM either Rockman or I.


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

Well if you scroll down, you will see "active topics" and it is like New posts on tbt.

If you knew this then i don't know, sorry.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Well if you scroll down, you will see "active topics" and it is like New posts on tbt.
> 
> If you knew this then i don't know, sorry.


Already knew that.

It has something to do with the board template ...


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pictures or it didn't happen.

And if you were national champ there will be pictures. So you can't say there are none.


----------



## Zex (Nov 14, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what website?

AIB?


----------



## Zex (Nov 14, 2009)

Added color rankings to S4.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 21, 2009)

Zexion was the last to post so technically I did not bump this.

We need a new skin guys ... We really do.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 31, 2009)

Bump because I can.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2009)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Bump because I can.


Dead Site is Dead


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the dream isn't.
Plus I deleted the RP board me and Miku made.


----------

